# Question about Norethisterone...



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi,

Not sure if this question should be here really but thought u might be able to answer it as well.
I was prescribed Norethisterone this morning to stop a rather long bleed im having due to the contraceptive implant, he's prescribed 90 tablets on the instructions to take 3 a day but hasnt said how long i have to take them for... will i start bleeding again when i stop the tablets or do i have to continuously take the tablets to keep the bleeding at bay? 

Im having the implant removed next tues due to the horrid side effects i dont intend to use the tablets as a 'long term solution' 

Hope that makes sense?!

TK x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

If you are getting breakthrough bleeding from the implant this should settle down after the hormones settle down after it is removed.
There might be a withdrawal bleed after you stop the norethisterone.

If the bleeding does not settle after a couple of months or is very heavy at any time, then you should be seen to rule out other causes.

I note you have just had a baby. Periods might return immediately or might be delayed for months.

Are you breast feeding?

I am only breast feeding a little as I never had enough milk, but my baby is over 4 months old and my normally clockwork cycle has not yet returned. 

Your cycle and periods might be all over the place for a while.


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Congratulations on the arrival of ur little one!

No im not breastfeeding. After ds1 was born my monthly's didnt start till he was about 10 months old and thats only because i was prescribed Norethisterone to bring one on!!! funny how times change   

I thought that after this bleed, my monthly's would return 2 normal as this has kicked my body into sync   ... so if i do have a bleed after stopping the norethisterone, my periods still might not return to normal and the bleed could be simply down to the tablets?

Thank u for taking the time to reply, i know how precious the little time u do get to urself is with a baby so ur help is apprechiated    

TK x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I think it is a bit difficult to predict what will happen. Your body might be ready to ovulate regularly again and therefore give you regular periods.... or not?


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank u x


----------

